# Let's see those unequipped ballooners!



## Casual dreamer (Mar 5, 2018)

Post up pics of your base model ballooner! I love the look of the standard optionless models. 


 

 Here are mine, a 1951 Schwinn D-12, and 1961 Schwinn heavy duty wasp.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bare bones '36 Colson double bar.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2018)

Firestone/Colson camelback


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 6, 2018)

1946 DX I recently sold.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 6, 2018)

... 1936 Westfield Davega Sports Roadster ...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2018)

Here’s an Elgin pair.


----------



## tryder (Mar 6, 2018)

Another Elgin


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

1954 Schwinn Wasp.
No rack, no tank, no truss rods, no nothing!
I'm surprised they put a chainguard on this thing.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's a 40's orig paint Shelby.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 6, 2018)

Monark/Western Flyer




 

Plain as it gets.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2018)

My 41 OG paint Shelby......


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 6, 2018)

‘46 Schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2018)

No tanks, no lights, no nada! Love'em!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2018)

Let's see your sweet DX @Schwinn499


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 6, 2018)

41


----------



## 1969cat (Mar 6, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> Post up pics of your base model ballooner! I love the look of the standard optionless models. View attachment 765330 View attachment 765337 Here are mine, a 1951 Schwinn D-12, and 1961 Schwinn heavy duty wasp.



Colson 



Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Mar 6, 2018)

My 41 dx


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2018)

One more simple bike from my garage.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 7, 2018)

Shelby I had for a minute.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 7, 2018)

Shelby Flying Cloud: Not completely unadorned, it's running white walls and dice valve caps. And yes, that's not a stock chain guard. It's from a smaller Shelby.


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 7, 2018)

1939 Roadmaster

 1952 Schwinn


----------



## Scribble (Mar 8, 2018)

1941 Colson Scout


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 10, 2018)

1950 BF Goodrich


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2018)

Scribble said:


> View attachment 766794
> 1941 Colson Scout



Wow, only real differences between these two bikes are Chainguard and bars.


----------



## spoker (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## sue12 (Mar 12, 2018)

Weeeellllll  i meant to post one but this pic has a my Columbia, Schwinn girls planes n trains and a heavy duty in it> None are deluxe sooo there lol.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 12, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 768204
> Wow, only real differences between these two bikes are Chainguard and bars.




From the research I've done, I come to the conclusion that mine is a cheaper model of yours. The paint on mine is simpler, no tear drop pedals, I have a aftermarket chain guard instead of the factory Colson guard, and mine is equipped with Torrington scout bars.


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2018)

36 Western Flyer (CWC) dbl. bar roadster


----------



## spoker (Mar 13, 2018)

unequipped 1940 canti


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Cosmicflyer (Mar 14, 2018)

Red Streak... 41'..I think


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 15, 2018)

I bought this bike last week for $135.  I went through all the mechanicals over the weekend and the old boy rides fantastic.  One of my best riders.   JimRoy.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2018)

That is a Way Cool bike!
Colson built?
I don't remember a frame like that except the 39 DX by Schwinn.....
Oh yeah; and Huffman too. thats my guess after looking longer.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> That is a Way Cool bike!
> Colson built?
> I don't remember a frame like that except the 39 DX by Schwinn.....
> Oh yeah; and Huffman too. thats my guess after looking longer.
> View attachment 771129



S/N: 13173.  It could be a Schwinn with a the Sweetheart chainring.  The old tires looked original and both tubes were Schwinn.  Also checkout the rear dropouts. Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2018)

I have an unequipped ballooner on the way. Hoping to post here in the coming week


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 18, 2018)

50 Schwinn D-13 and 46 BFG DX.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 18, 2018)

Here are 2 Schwinn C models 36  maroon & 39 in Blue
Both ride great,,, weather warmed up to 51 degrees today perfect for a Fall ride around the neighborhood!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 18, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 766033 One more simple bike from my garage.



If You Don't want the "Fenders" on that "Simple Bike"  ............I can use "Em.................


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 18, 2018)

42 war time 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 18, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> If You Don't want the "Fenders" on that "Simple Bike"  ............I can use "Em.................



Fenders are staying for sure!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 18, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> 42 war time View attachment 903692
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



What a gorgeous bike!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 18, 2018)

'39 Shelby Flyer


----------



## TieDye (Nov 19, 2018)

My 1950 Roadmaster, with a comfy riding seat (instead of the original).


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 19, 2018)

My D97X:


----------



## Jack Alope (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## BFGforme (Nov 19, 2018)

Jack Alope said:


> View attachment 904334



Your bike is on here twice! Love it!!


----------



## Beek (Nov 19, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 765437 Here’s an Elgin pair.



Very nice!


----------



## Jack Alope (Jan 17, 2019)

'51 dx


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 17, 2019)

1936 Schwinn.    C model


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 17, 2019)

1939 Schwinn C model


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 19, 2019)

entry level 1947 Firestone Pilot, built by Murray.  (converted from 1" pitch to speed chain)


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 24, 2019)

1951 Schwinn D13. Originally a D12 (no light or truss rods). Found correct green replacement fenders but they had holes for light and indentations for truss rods. Voila! Now a D13!  Found replacement cream w/black pins rims. Since I was rebuilding wheels anyway added beefier 11g stainless spokes and Deli 26x2.3 blackwall tires. Nice rider! Will be for sale at the Commerce GA swap meet next weekend


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2019)

I don't think this bike lost any parts since it left the factory.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2019)

Mead Crusader in really nice original condition....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Kato (Feb 28, 2019)

My 40 Packard........pretty sure I'll be listing this one up 4 sale in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 2, 2019)

1939 schwinn


----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2019)

1934 Admiral......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2019)

Just finished my 1934ish Emblem mfg made Greyhound.


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 5, 2019)

1940 CCM motorbike model 100% original with hyper rare all red good

year balloons


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 7, 2019)

My Original 39 Springer DX


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 9, 2019)

Another 1939 Schwinn Majestic


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 9, 2019)

My sons ‘56 Spitfire. Unfortunately it was stolen about 5 months ago in Phoenix. I keep looking in the local classifieds for a bolt on kickstand straightbar hoping to at least recover the frame.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 9, 2019)

1940 BF Goodrich


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 10, 2019)

1948 Schwinn DX, and a 1947 Sterling.


----------



## stezell (Mar 11, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> My sons ‘56 Spitfire. Unfortunately it was stolen about 5 months ago in Phoenix. I keep looking in the local classifieds for a bolt on kickstand straightbar hoping to at least recover the frame.View attachment 961684



Sure hope you guys find it Mark.
Sean


----------



## 1969cat (Mar 11, 2019)

Not sure of the year or model. No badge and bad repaint. 




Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 22, 2019)

1935 double diamond schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1935 double diamond schwinnView attachment 984797
> 
> View attachment 984798
> 
> View attachment 984799


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 766033 One more simple bike from my garage.



This one is going to ML on Thursday!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2019)

50 D-12.


----------

